# Upcoming So-Cal Cycle Swap Meet 8/23/09



## 18622hunter (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to clean my garage out. I have reserved a space (16) at the upcoming So-Cal Cycle Swap Meet in Long Beach on 8/23/09. I have nearly 130 parts from 26" balloon men's, women's frames, prewar parts, cycle truck parts, springer forks and parts and much much more. Please come by and buy buy buy. Thanks

Craig

https://www.toppingevents.com/socal_cycle.asp

Directions: https://www.toppingevents.com/pdf/SoCal_Map.pdf


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 15, 2009)

is anyone going to go to this swap? it is pretty far but if more are going I'll consider driving that far.


----------



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Aug 15, 2009)

Gotta go at least once. Traffic will be light to none.


----------



## 18622hunter (Aug 18, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> is anyone going to go to this swap? it is pretty far but if more are going I'll consider driving that far.




I'd be glad to meet ya.  Who knows, maybe I'll have something you just gotta have.  Thanks


----------



## Lady Evans (Aug 19, 2009)

From the web site for this swap it seems to be mostly motorcycles?????
How much is bicycles? anyone know?  who has been and is it a good one...


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 19, 2009)

We have all been...it has been going on for a long time and ya never know about the pickings...there are a few regulars that show up with treasures and there are always surprises...free parking and 10 bucks to get in (9 if you ride a bike through the side gate) is a much better deal than the Pomona swap. And there is usually a better turnout on the days that don't conflict with Pomona-like this one. Like I said, it is not a huge deal, you can get through in a reasonable amout of time, there is always some bike stuff (sometimes more, sometimes less) and still have enough day left to go for a ride...


----------



## 18622hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

I just wanted to throw out THANKS to anyone that was able to make it to the swapmeet today. My wife and I had a blast and were able to make a couple bucks to buy some Mac and Cheese. Were throwin in some hot dogs to celebrate the good times we had today. Thanks again.

Craig


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Craig $2 for Torrington pedals  thats one box of mac LOL Def very fair prices!


----------



## 18622hunter (Aug 23, 2009)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Thanks Craig $2 for Torrington pedals  thats one box of mac LOL Def very fair prices!




Ur extremely welcome.  I'm glad you were able to make it today.


----------

